# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  connections of tv coaxial cables for fittings & wall plates

## ronlud

Just wondering if someone can assist with diagrams for the assy of fittings to coax and what happens at the wall plate in particular. 
I have a poor connection (a joint possibly) or I have the wall plate incorrectly wired. 
'elp.  :Frown:

----------


## GeoffW1

Hi, 
At the moment you might be referring to the older type of coax TV fitting, the PAL or Belling-Lee connector  How to fit TV plugs to coaxial cable 
Those are not good enough for digital TV (neither is most older coax cable) 
or the other type, the F-connector. It comes in a screw on variety  How to fit F Connectors to coaxial cable 
which is rubbished by most technicians, and a crimp-on variety, for which you need a tool  Guide: How to fit an "F" connector - AVForums.com 
I found it simpler to buy good quality digital coax with the F-connectors pre-fitted. It is sold in various lengths by Dick Smith, and comes with a bag of adapters so you can connect anything to anything. Jaycar probably has it too. 
You can buy wall plates with F-connectors both sides, or with an F-connector on the back side and a PAL socket on the front. 
Cheers

----------


## Pugs

> Just wondering if someone can assist with diagrams for the assy of fittings to coax and what happens at the wall plate in particular. 
> I have a poor connection (a joint possibly) or I have the wall plate incorrectly wired. 
> 'elp.

   maybe post up a picture of the items you are using  as you arn't doing a very good job of descirbing your current problem.

----------

